# New Jet



## billsh96 (Mar 2, 2015)

Now that I have a boat on the way, I found your group. I have never had a jet. Have a War Eagle 754 LDV with a 60/40 merc Jet, big tiller ordered. Hope I made a good decision. Any input will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dearl (Mar 3, 2015)

It wont take long to get used to it. Its pretty easy, I own a Merc 90/65 and love it.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 3, 2015)

As far as I know, War Eagle is a good boat and you can't go wrong with the mercury 60/40. 
Where are you from and what river do you plan on running?


----------



## billsh96 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Riverdog. I,m in Manistee Michigan. Will be on the Manistee and Muskegon rivers.


----------

